# Cartoon scripts



## BallerGamer (Jan 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me how one would do a script for a cartoon?  What I'm looking for is how you write the exaggerations or comical effects of a cartoon.  Specifically in anime, like when people fall down comically because something obvious happens, or when people comically race a mile and back in less than a second to acquire a certain object they forgot.


----------



## mammamaia (Jan 11, 2006)

scripts for animated films are written the same as live action screenplays... the only difference is that the characters may be described more specifically and there will probably be more detailed action description... 

everything is the same as regards format and writing style... you need to write action clearly and succinctly, as you would in any film... only, in an animated film, it's not ONLY the director who frames the shots and decides how the actors will perform, but a combo of the writer [you] and the director... that doesn't mean you can add camera directions, though, since there is no 'normal' camera...


----------



## BallerGamer (Jan 12, 2006)

So basically, the writer has more of an involvement in the film over writers who write scripts for live action screenplays?  It sounds harder, but it'd also probably be more fun


----------



## BallerGamer (Jan 19, 2006)

On a side but still related note, can someone point to me some good scripts with detailed fight scenes?  I have a hard time writing fight scenes without sounding too boring and repetitive.


----------



## mammamaia (Jan 19, 2006)

So basically, the writer has more of an involvement in the film over writers who write scripts for live action screenplays? 

...in a way, but remember, there will still be a director... and the director will always have the say over the writer, about what gets drawn/shown... 

It sounds harder, but it'd also probably be more fun :grin:

...a bit different, not necessarily harder... if you're a good screenwriter, you can be a good animated feature writer...


----------

